

DISH Teams Up with Coinbase to Become Largest Company to Accept Bitcoin - TwoFactor
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/87191857392/dish-teams-up-with-coinbase-to-become-largest-company

======
aroch
Seems like buying a service that is explicitly tied to unique identifiables
(ie. your address, satellite receiver, DISH tuner codes) with bitcoin as
somewhat pointless. This comes off as a marketing opportunity for all
involved.

~~~
joezydeco
Dish/Echostar is a very frugal organization. Maybe it's less about subscriber
privacy and more about boosting revenue a tiny amount when skipping credit
card merchant fees.

